# "Zip it, man!"



## ed4copies (Apr 25, 2013)

And woman!!

IF you have already entered your zip code, in your profile, will you help me "remind" others???

For the next week, when you post, end your post with a simple, *"ZipIt"*.
 If enough of you do this, I think the message will be hard to miss and those who have not yet "zipped" will be encouraged to do so. (Peer pressure and all that psycho-stuff)​ 
Just another "not so subtle reminder"!!

In your UserCP, "your profile"--"edit your details"---the LAST field on that page is now your ZIP code!!

Nearly 300 voted YES they would list this information, to help us set up the "chapters" for IAP.  So far, 166 (7 AM today) have done so!!

Realize there are 50 states and god knows how many countries represented in the IAP.  So, until we have 500+ postal code (zip in USA) entries, this information is not real useful.  

So, PLEASE, if you want to take part in a chapter (real world meeting of other IAP members and "pen-talk, show and tell"), we need LOTS of zips!!

So, take a few moments and join those who have 

*ZIP*--PED
*IT*
in their profile!!
​


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 25, 2013)

done!


----------



## GoodTurns (Apr 25, 2013)

Does anyone else appreciate the irony of the post leader telling us to "ZIP IT" ?????  

(I'd put in one of those cool gifs with a knee slap or something, but find myself technically incompetent, doh!)


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 25, 2013)

GoodTurns said:


> Does anyone else appreciate the irony of the post leader telling us to "ZIP IT" ?????
> 
> (I'd put in one of those cool gifs with a knee slap or something, but find myself technically incompetent, doh!)



That DID occur to me, Jon!!  But I have come to realize every entry I make is a "diamond", so it sure wouldn't be read to imply I should "zip it"

For the new guys: Tongue firmly implanted in cheek!!
Ed (pushing 20,000)


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 25, 2013)

seamus7227 said:


> done!



Great IDEA, Seamus!!!
(see his signature)!!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 25, 2013)

GoodTurns said:


> Does anyone else appreciate the irony of the post leader telling us to "ZIP IT" ?????
> 
> (I'd put in one of those cool gifs with a knee slap or something, but find myself technically incompetent, doh!)




Jon, I don't know why you would say such a thing... I've never known Ed to be facetious in any of his posts........:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::smile-big:


----------



## Joe S. (Apr 25, 2013)

How's this?


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Apr 25, 2013)

I drive a bus twice a week, it's the only time I can get away with telling a woman to belt up. Is that the same as Zip It.:biggrin:
Kryn


----------



## redbulldog (Apr 25, 2013)

Done!


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you, Joe, Red and Kryn!!!!

Hey Seamus, you got ME to do it to!!
Great idea, hope it becomes contagious!!

Ed
zipIt


----------



## D.Oliver (Apr 25, 2013)

Even Dr. Evil is getting behind this.

Austin Powers - Dr.evil tells Scott to zip it! - YouTube


----------



## terryf (Apr 25, 2013)

ed4copies said:


> GoodTurns said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone else appreciate the irony of the post leader telling us to "ZIP IT" ?????
> ...



:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Mack C. (Apr 25, 2013)

*Forbidden*

You don't have permission to access /forum/profile.php on this server.

That's the msg. rec'd when I attempted to enter my Postal Code in my personal details!

L1M 1A8


----------



## triw51 (Apr 25, 2013)

Usually when some one tells me to "zipit" they don't want my opinion.....
But in this case ZIPIT


----------



## flyitfast (Apr 25, 2013)

I hope this works?
.gordon


----------



## mtgrizzly52 (Apr 25, 2013)

DONE!

mtgrizzly52

<<<<<Oh By The Way>>>>>>
 ZIP IT!!!!
<img id="ums_img_tooltip" class="UMSRatingIcon">


----------



## mredburn (Apr 25, 2013)

My first response was to check my zipper to see if it was down. 


Zi pit     I think thats the French way to say it..........:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## jeff (Apr 25, 2013)

Mack C. said:


> *Forbidden*
> 
> You don't have permission to access /forum/profile.php on this server.
> 
> ...



I've explained this error a number of times. It relates to the security measures we put in place after we had the malware attack in August. Some combinations of characters trigger the filter and result in that error message.

I'm working on exempting the entire profile area.

Patience is appreciated.


----------



## commercialbuilder (Apr 25, 2013)

Done


----------



## bobjackson (Apr 25, 2013)

All ZIPPED>


----------



## Jim Smith (Apr 25, 2013)

I hoe this works.

Zip it

Jim Smith


----------



## lyonsacc (Apr 25, 2013)

zip-a-dee-doo-dah
zip-a-dee-a


----------



## tim self (Apr 25, 2013)

zip-zip-ziperony


----------



## Wraith (Apr 25, 2013)

*ZipIt*


----------



## Mack C. (Apr 25, 2013)

jeff said:


> Mack C. said:
> 
> 
> > *Forbidden*
> ...


----------



## RMayoIII (Apr 25, 2013)

zipped!


----------



## jeff (Apr 25, 2013)

Mack C. said:


> *Forbidden*
> 
> You don't have permission to access /forum/profile.php on this server.
> 
> ...



Give it a try now.


----------



## Edward Cypher (Apr 25, 2013)

I must be dense cause I cannot find the zip field.  HELP!!


----------



## John Smith (Apr 25, 2013)

Done.


----------



## Monty (Apr 25, 2013)

Finally took my zip.


----------



## alphageek (Apr 26, 2013)

Edward Cypher said:


> I must be dense cause I cannot find the zip field.  HELP!!



Click "user cp" at the top of the page.
Then edit details on the left side of the page.
Then scroll down and you will see it.


----------



## Dustygoose (Apr 27, 2013)

Done!


----------



## Tom T (Apr 27, 2013)

Zipped it
Great instructions, thanks


----------



## ed4copies (May 2, 2013)

Bump, for those who missed it!!


----------



## ed4copies (May 2, 2013)

May 1 progress report:

We have about 325 currently.  The "best represented" state is Texas with a paltry 26!!!!

We believe there are about 2000 individual people who visit IAP at least once a month.

THERE IS SURE A LOT OF ROOM FOR IMPROVEMENT, HERE!!!!

So, I am asking you all to keep this "in the limelight" for a while.  Sure would be nice to get to HALF (around 1000), so we actually CAN locate logical spots for a chapter.

On a personal note, I hope to help start a chapter in Chicagoland. So far there are about 10 people in Illinois, no two are closer than half a hour from each other.  I don't believe this is representative and I know of several IAP members who have not yet ZIPPED IT, from Chicago.

The more who participate, the better this will work!~!!!

Thanks!!

Ed


----------



## Glen Schumann (May 2, 2013)

Done.  

Now *ZIP IT EVERYONE*


----------



## BeSquare (May 2, 2013)

ed4copies said:


> On a personal note, I hope to help start a chapter in Chicagoland. So far there are about 10 people in Illinois, no two are closer than half a hour from each other.  I don't believe this is representative and I know of several IAP members who have not yet ZIPPED IT, from Chicago.


Let me know if/when you need help setting this up would love to get involved and help as much as I can!


----------



## tbroye (May 2, 2013)

Done


Zap it


----------



## CharlesJohnson (May 2, 2013)

I zipped. Did you?!


----------



## tommy2tone (May 3, 2013)

I put my zipcode in the profile. 23666. I don't see it on the side by my name (where it list the city and post count)?


----------



## Lwsjc (May 6, 2013)

New Ohio member. Put in my zip code.

Keim Lumber in Charm, Oh has a great facility. Don't know if they would be interested in hosting a meeting or not. Would not hurt if you asked.

Thanks   Larry


----------



## Curly (May 9, 2013)

*Sorry I'm too paranoid.*

My reluctance to put in my Canadian Postal Code is that it locates my house to within a several hundred yard stretch of road. Being a much newer system than the US Zip Codes and using letters and numbers each code covers a very small area or section of road. Out of curiosity I looked up the postal code of a house I lived in as a kid and the code covers a half mile stretch of the 8 miles or so of that roads length. The houses were/are a couple hundred yards apart, so not a lot to look for. To me that makes it too easy for a nefarious someone  to cruise the section of road of a member that may have posted exterior and interior pictures of their shop using the postal code here and a quick search. I don't want to come home one day and find the shop emptied of contents.


----------



## Mack C. (May 9, 2013)

Curly said:


> My reluctance to put in my Canadian Postal Code is that it locates my house to within a several hundred yard stretch of road. Being a much newer system than the US Zip Codes and using letters and numbers each code covers a very small area or section of road. Out of curiosity I looked up the postal code of a house I lived in as a kid and the code covers a half mile stretch of the 8 miles or so of that roads length. The houses were/are a couple hundred yards apart, so not a lot to look for. To me that makes it too easy for a nefarious someone  to cruise the section of road of a member that may have posted exterior and interior pictures of their shop using the postal code here and a quick search. I don't want to come home one day and find the shop emptied of contents.


 
Do it, Pete! The PC is only visible to you and the forum admins, unless of course, you feel we have some nefarious admins!:biggrin:


----------



## gimpy (May 9, 2013)

hey, i took the plunge!!!!

zip-it!!!!


----------



## Sub Vet 10 (May 9, 2013)

Done!


----------



## kovalcik (Jul 12, 2013)

Been gone a while.  Just added my zip.


----------



## rogerwaskow (Aug 12, 2013)

Done as commanded.


----------



## Pitoon (Nov 8, 2013)

what about those of us located OCONUS?  

Pitoon


----------



## Funktionhouse (Dec 10, 2013)

DONE :biggrin:


----------



## shortz1lla (Dec 15, 2013)

ZIPped IT(I'm late to the party).


----------



## rogerwaskow (Dec 15, 2013)

Are you insured. Just imagine the claim you would have and all the fun shopping you could do.


----------



## Bill Arnold (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm zipped in my profile.


----------

